# Recent SOTW server change



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Because the previous thread got badly side-tracked I am opening a new one by re-iterating the situation. Looks like some members still have problems in accessing the forum.* If so, please reply to this thread.
=======================================
_...what engineering designed, what sales sold and what was installed?_

I was so please a week ago when moving the database to a separate server seemed to solve the nagging performance problems. Little did I know that the ISP configured a distributed server over public Internet, and after a few days started billed me $80/day for the traffic! Their technical people and the salesman were well aware of customer's need, but the word did not get to implementation people.

That is why we had a interrupt in service yesterday when we configured a new system with the two servers in the same room and sub-net to avoid additional extra-orbital traffic charges for intra-traffic. We had to do this in hurry to avoid going bankrupt because of the charges. Unfortunately I was committed to be away for the week-end which did not make matters easier. The SOTW tech guru (my son) did remarkable job in configuring one more server. The access to the forum came back when the new IP address started to propagate. What was said above forum.saxontheweb.net vs. saxontheweb.net/vbulletin was a temporary phase before all necessary parameters were re-set. I still urge you to *use forum.saxontheweb.net* for accessing the forum because it will be more resilient in possible future changes.

A 60+ minute interrupt in service about two hours ago may have been independent of the other recent changes. Anyway the reason for it was removed.

I apologize for the inconvenience and for the lack of earlier communication. I could not get access to the net yesterday from the facility I normally use at the country-side. Maybe because of that the admin (at) saxontheweb.net inbox is full of messages from concerned and worried members. I apologize that I am not going to reply to them. I hope that people will find this message.

Our monthly charge went up by 250%, but hopefully now the traffic charge will be under control.


----------



## saxpiece (Dec 1, 2007)

I had a database error and also couldn't access the site at all (site did not exist in my Safari browser) for a few hours over the weekend.


----------



## toughtenor (Dec 20, 2007)

I got an unpleasant warning that acces to the sotw was forbidden for me.
I wondered what i did wrong but it must have been the server change, it works fine now. problem seems to be solved.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

saxpiece said:


> I had a database error and also couldn't access the site at all (site did not exist in my Safari browser) for a few hours over the weekend.





toughtenor said:


> I got an unpleasant warning that acces to the sotw was forbidden for me.
> I wondered what i did wrong but it must have been the server change, it works fine now. problem seems to be solved.


These must have happened on Saturday when the change was going, and before the new IP address was known throughout the whole wide internet.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Q & a*



Hans in email said:


> hi,
> I can access to internet site SOTW but not to the forum.
> No index document or folder is protected against reading.


This is a weird one. If you can now access saxontheweb.net, you should see forum.saxontheweb.net, too. I asked Hans to qualify, and gave a temporary work-around. Will publish it, if there is a need for it.


----------



## toughtenor (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Q & a*



Harri Rautiainen said:


> Hans in email said:
> 
> 
> > hi,
> ...


actually that was exactly what I encountered too.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Q & a*

I couldn't access SOTW (neither the home page, nor the forum) today until late this afternoon. Seems OK, now. That would be from 10:30 - 17:10 Central US time.


----------



## jrvinson45 (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Q & a*



gary said:


> I couldn't access SOTW (neither the home page, nor the forum) today until late this afternoon. Seems OK, now. That would be from 10:30 - 17:10 Central US time.


Same here.


----------



## CooolJazzz (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Q & a*



Harri Rautiainen said:


> Hans in email said:
> 
> 
> > hi,
> ...


This was happening during the original outage while the new IP addresses were still propagating. We could access a SOTW homepage...and we could access certain html documents from that page...(_lesson plans, etc..._)...but clicking on any of the links to any of the standard interactive forums gave us the "access denied" warning. As far as I know, that issue was resolved when the IP addresses finished propagating. There do seem to be some intermittent outages still going on though...similar to the ones we were experiencing several months ago. I don't get the "access denied" warning on those...but the browser does keep timing out.


----------



## Jolle (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: Q & a*

Hooray for Harri. This really presses your nose on the fact that without Harri's commitment, this place doesn't exist. And the whole crew, thank you too. Thank your son from me, Harri.


----------

